# Wanted To Buy $$$$



## catfish (Sep 15, 2012)

I need this horn  / light bracket. Please me mail me if you have one for sale or trade. I'll take it with or without the horn or light. 

View attachment 65312View attachment 65313View attachment 65314


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 15, 2012)

Cool bracket, is that a built in light switch?


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 15, 2012)

Lets see a pic of the whole bike!


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2012)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Cool bracket, is that a built in light switch?




Yes. The switch was an option on some models.


----------



## catfish (Sep 30, 2012)

I still need one of these !!!!  Please let me know if you have one for sale or trade!!!!



catfish said:


> I need this horn  / light bracket. Please me mail me if you have one for sale or trade. I'll take it with or without the horn or light.
> 
> View attachment 65312View attachment 65313View attachment 65314


----------



## catfish (Feb 13, 2015)

fuzzyktu said:


> Lets see a pic of the whole bike!




Sorry. Not my bike. But I do still need the bracket.....


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Feb 13, 2015)

another view


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2015)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> another view
> View attachment 196550
> View attachment 196551




Thanks Mike.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 15, 2015)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> another view
> View attachment 196550
> 
> View attachment 196551




Could one of the experts share some knowledge on this horn/light combo. Were they available on Blackhawks  or Falcons?

I thought they were exclusive to Wards Speedline.


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2015)

aasmitty757 said:


> Could one of the experts share some knowledge on this horn/light combo. Were they available on Blackhawks  or Falcons?
> 
> I thought they were exclusive to Wards Speedline.




This set up was for the Wards Speedline, and the Rollfast that is the same bike, but badged Rollfast. The Blackhawk is only suppose to have a horn bracket. The light should be mounted to the handle bar, or the goose neck pinch bolt.


----------



## catfish (Feb 27, 2015)

Still looking!


----------



## catfish (Mar 27, 2015)

I know these are out there.........


----------



## tech549 (Apr 14, 2016)

catfish said:


> Still looking!



 catfish any luck finding that bracket?i am in need of one to if you come across a second one thanks


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2016)

tech549 said:


> catfish any luck finding that bracket?i am in need of one to if you come across a second one thanks




I might be able to help you out.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 14, 2016)

ok thanks i will be heading to Copake early maybe we can meet there tomorrow at some point


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2016)

I'll be there, but I wont have it with me.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 14, 2016)

thats ok let me know how much you want and we can hook up later on.


----------

